# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Is Roid Rage Real?

## 1FatDudeYo!

Today it was reported that 40 year-old Pro wrestler
"Chris Benoit" killed his family and himself.
Perscription Steroids were reportedly found in his house
were the murders occured.

http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/...t_N.htm?csp=34

What do we tell people who think that Steroids are evil 
in light of this unfortunate occurance?

----------


## Grappler13

IMHO, roid rage is a phenomenon mainly based on anecdotal stories and misinformation. Yes, if you are 16 years old and you take enth, you may be more emotional than you are normally although at 16, most guys are kinda psycho anyway. Also, if you are on cycle and you are getting big and strong, one might be more prone to be aggressive just because you "feel" tougher. Hormones are powerful substances and can certainly affect mood (see wife PMSing), but there is an underlying f'ed up ness to someone who kills there family. It was not the test that made him do it.

----------


## 1FatDudeYo!

I agree. Also it was reported that Chris had spent 
more than one day in the killing spree.
One day, he killed his wife, the next his kid(s),
the next himself. This was not some momentary
fit of "Rage". This seems more like it was either premeditated 
or perhaps he was on something along the lines of meth
which is known to cause pyschotic behavior 
many-times for several days on end.

----------


## Johny-too-small

Roid Rage = immature.

----------


## ebjack

testosterone can increase aggression..people that cannot handle their aggression should not use roids..or alcohol for that matter.

roids don't cause rage...immaturity does

----------


## Titleist

Roid rage is code words for "I can't control my aggression". It's about as real as unicorns.

----------


## Joe Dic

maybe it was a severe bout of ***ression that drove him to do what he did. Ive seen it hit some people hardcore when coming off a cycle. Yes roid rage is something that the person is already prepositioned to do ie already a hot head. Im have a calm controlled demeaner and I get no more aggressive on roids than I do off, maybe a little more drive in the gym(well maybe a lot more) but not anger or aggression.

----------


## jbarkley

I agree with Johny, Ebjack and Titleist, we've all seen guys in the gym that act like dick's and they announce they're on a "run" ...as if they should be excused for their behavior. If your so mentally weak that you control your outburst and rage take up tennis because your to weak to ever be really focused and be worth a crap anyway....Stupid fvckers.....oops...sorry, I'm on a run....

----------


## nbkandrew13

i have a giant brain, if you are a asshole prior to aas use you will be a much larger asshole after

----------


## jbarkley

> i have a giant brain, if you are a asshole prior to aas use you will be a much larger asshole after


Amen!

----------


## nbkandrew13

not to mention that the number of 18 to 29 year old men using aas, and also using other narcotics is im guessing 50% when i was younger every guy i knew that used gear also rolled or smoked or got tore up everyone of them

----------


## nbkandrew13

even though ive been sober quite awhile as i recall i had serious irratibility but only when i had none left

----------


## ACE24

Roid rage is all in your head!!!!! One needs to learn to control their emotions. Man am I sick of reading about roid rage

----------


## soulstealer

> testosterone can increase aggression..people that cannot handle their aggression should not use roids..or alcohol for that matter.
> 
> roids don't cause rage...immaturity does


Amen Brother... Personally I notice increased aggression when "on" from a mental stand point especially when driving in traffic.... but it really just comes down to have some dam self control... 

Simply put if you cant control your anger and your a prick before steroids your goona be a dam raging loon when on....

----------


## nbkandrew13

quit talking about roid rage your making me mad lol

----------


## tren4ever

> quit talking about roid rage your making me mad lol


lol !!!!  :Haha:  

I don't consider myself to be an asshole (or atleast I don't think so, my friends opinion may differ lol). I do think that certain steroids can influence your behaviour. Tren 's the only one that's made me 'different'. I didn't try Tren until about 3 or 4 years ago and didn't know about it's bad rep for 'roid rage '. I took too much too quickly as I hadn't researched it properly. Made some homebrew and was shooting 2.5ml EOD, it was 150mg/ml. My strength went nuts, I felt like I wanted and could lift the gym itself up. Unfortunately it turned me into a moody reactive so and so.

I didn't respect it and it bit me. I believe in roid rage but only certain compounds (tren for me). There's certainly alot of suggestible pumped up teens whacking in fake test thinking they are the incredible hulk, thats not roid rage thats just idiocy.

----------


## 1FatDudeYo!

With all this new anti-steroid hysteria 
because of this murder case, 
is it going to get even harder to get steroids now?

----------


## big_dubya33

> testosterone can increase aggression..people that cannot handle their aggression should not use roids..or alcohol for that matter.
> 
> roids don't cause rage...immaturity does


absolutely agree. the benoit story will just focus more bad rap in the wrong place...if you don't have it under control, you shouldn't mess with anything that will f*ck with your psyche - be it sleeping pills, alcohol, or anabolics

----------


## Rejuvenated1

The media knows that the American public views all illegal drug use as a threat. I also heard a commentator refer to Benoit's steroid usage as an addiction. Steroids are no more a threat or addiction than plastic surgery, gastric bypass surgery or even high-stress workaholic behavior. All of which can have serious consequences. People just need to keep a balance in life whatever they are doing.

----------


## luckylou

Roids dont cause RAGE!
People Cause Rage!

----------


## 1FatDudeYo!

They just announced that the urine test came-back positive for elevated levels of testosterone for Chris Benoit.

----------


## therecanonlybe1

i've always believe that steroids just enhanced something that you already are...

----------


## FREAK

i believe rage is all in your mind,i see alot of it in younger kids they think (look out man im on roids ) ya whatever, i seem to feel pretty happy but i do remember punchin a wall a few cycles back and breakin my hand

----------


## jamlat

I only rememebr one time someone freaked on roid rage . It was Scott Baio in that afterschool special. I was prescribed steroid for blown knee repair (inject and oral) at 12 and used them for 4 years. I lost height in the growing years (arm span is 70" and height is 66"). Never freaked. Worked in Fayettville Georgia Golds Gym with 6 wrestlers on roids as members, never saw them freak. Benoit was a white trash jerk who murdered his wife and an animal who not only killed a child, he killed HIS child. If one more person blames roids, zanax, hydrocodone or the misty mountain air - I will rage out. Roids cause ulcers and cancer, not murder.

----------


## 1FatDudeYo!

I had hemaroid rage once!

----------


## Renesis

> I only rememebr one time someone freaked on roid rage . It was Scott Baio in that afterschool special. I was prescribed steroid for blown knee repair (inject and oral) at 12 and used them for 4 years. I lost height in the growing years (arm span is 70" and height is 66"). Never freaked. Worked in Fayettville Georgia Golds Gym with 6 wrestlers on roids as members, never saw them freak. Benoit was a white trash jerk who murdered his wife and an animal who not only killed a child, he killed HIS child. If one more person blames roids, zanax, hydrocodone or the misty mountain air - I will rage out. *Roids cause ulcers and cancer, not murder*.


Really I don't remember it causing cancer.... Explain how some people who have been on for many years haven't gotten cancers out of nowhere due to roids?

----------


## m8intl

AAS _slightly_ increase one's risk of developing liver cancer.

----------


## Kale

> AAS _slightly_ increase one's risk of developing liver cancer.


You care to share some research with us that shows that as a fact ?

----------


## jbarkley

> You care to share some research with us that shows that as a fact ?


Well I heard from a guy at the gym that his cousin new a guy that was using, and his friend told him about another guy that used to go to the same gym as a lot of really big bodybuilders and one of them said that you increase your chances of getting cancer if you used Steerroids. So there you go....it must be a fact!

----------


## Johny-too-small

> AAS _slightly_ increase one's risk of developing liver cancer.


Really? Prove it.

----------


## kfrost06

> Really? Prove it.


you are kidding, right? Of course improper use can result in liver cancer. Here's 2 pertinent articles:

First:

http://bjsm.bmj.com/cgi/content/abstract/39/5/e27

_Hepatocellular adenomas associated with anabolic androgenic steroid abuse in bodybuilders: a report of two cases and a review of the literature_ 

Anabolic androgenic steroids (AAS) are used illicitly at high doses by bodybuilders. The misuse of these drugs is associated with serious adverse effects to the liver, including cellular adenomas and adenocarcinomas. We report two very different cases of adult male bodybuilders who developed hepatocellular adenomas following AAS abuse. The first patient was asymptomatic but had two large liver lesions which were detected by ultrasound studies after routine medical examination. The second patient was admitted to our hospital with acute renal failure and ultrasound (US) studies showed mild hepat*****ly with several very close hyperecogenic nodules in liver, concordant with adenomas at first diagnosis. In both cases the patients have evolved favourably and the tumours have shown a tendency to regress after the withdrawal of AAS. The cases presented here are rare but may well be suggestive of the natural course of AAS induced hepatocellular adenomas. In conclusion, sportsmen taking AAS should be considered as a group at risk of developing hepatic sex hormone related tumours. Consequently, they should be carefully and periodically monitored with US studies. In any case, despite the size of the tumours detected in these two cases, the possibility of spontaneous tumour regression must also be taken in account. 

Second:

http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/c...TRY=1&SRETRY=0

_Androgens and liver tumors: Fanconi's anemia and non-Fanconi's conditions_

The association between anabolic androgenic steroids and liver tumors was first noted in patients with Fanconi's anemia (FA). The hypotheses which led to this review were as follows: (1) androgen-treated individuals who do not have FA are also at risk of liver tumors; (2) parenteral as well as oral androgens may be responsible for liver tumors; (3) FA patients develop liver tumors after smaller and briefer androgen exposure than non-FA individuals; (4) the risk of hepatic neoplasms may depend on the specific androgen. Medline and Web of Science were searched for all cases of liver tumors associated with androgens. Information from individual cases was entered into a spreadsheet and descriptive statistical analyses were performed. Thirty-six FA cases and 97 non-FA cases with both nonhematologic disorders and acquired aplastic anemia (non-FA AA) were identified. The most common androgens were oxymetholone, methyltestosterone , and danazol. Hepatocellular carcinomas (HCC) were more often associated with oxymetholone and methyltestosterone, while adenomas were associated with danazol. Tumors were reported in six patients who received only parenteral and not oral androgens. FA patients were younger than non-FA patients when androgen use was initiated, and the FA patients developed tumors at younger ages. Non-AA patients were treated with androgens for longer periods of time, compared with FA and non-FA AA patients. All patients on anabolic androgenic steroids are at risk of liver tumors, regardless of underlying diagnosis. The magnitude of the risk cannot be determined from currently available data, because the number of patients receiving androgens is unknown.

----------


## Hiphopharry

Roid Rage ? No. However, if you take some young skinny cat, and put 30 pounds of muscle on him in 8 weeks, you might have some serious problems, ala "The Superman Syndrome".

----------


## Hiphopharry

also, the only steroid that I know can and does make people very aggressive is not an anabolic , it is prednisone. some people go ****ing bonkers on that shit, It increases your stress hormone.

----------


## NotSmall

"Roid Rage " is an exageration not a myth, fluctuating hormone levels will affect mood and can cause aggression, maybe not in everyone but when I hear people saying that they get no ill effects on their mood from taking steroids it makes me think that these people are just not very self aware...

_"Roid Rage is a myth"_ is another steroid board slogan perpetuated by the same parrots that will tell you things like _"Steroids don't burn fat"_ and _"GH must be run for a minimum of 6 months"_.

----------


## kfrost06

> "Roid Rage " is an exageration not a myth, fluctuating hormone levels will affect mood and can cause aggression, maybe not in everyone but when I hear people saying that they get no ill effects on their mood from taking steroids it makes me think that these people are just not very self aware...
> 
> _"Roid Rage is a myth"_ is another steroid board slogan perpetuated by the same parrots that will tell you things like _"Steroids don't burn fat"_ and _"GH must be run for a minimum of 6 months"_.


Well put!

----------


## ultraaman

I agree with Ebjack - if you can't control your aggression you shouldn't use. On cycle I have more violent thoughts when I get angry than when I'm not on. BUT I take that rage out on the weights only. 

Whatever I do, however I act, I'm still responsible for what I say and do. Taking it out on others is not cool - though stupid people can push my buttons no matter what!

----------


## Flagg

> I agree with Ebjack - if you can't control your aggression you shouldn't use. On cycle I have more violent thoughts when I get angry than when I'm not on. BUT I take that rage out on the weights only. 
> 
> Whatever I do, however I act, I'm still responsible for what I say and do. Taking it out on others is not cool - though stupid people can push my buttons no matter what!



Good post. I think "roid rage " is an excuse for those that can't handle their gear. It's like saying being on roids is supposed to be an excuse for being a prick.

----------


## Thumper 1989

Since I have been juicing i get very angry for no good reson, I fired 2 guy's for something they didn't have no conection with. I threw my skill saw of the roof i almost followed an old man that fliped me off and almost ran into me i contimplated on following him and knocking him out, but the thought of jail made me change my mind, Not me when i am not juicing, pritty much i am a push over when i am not on some sertain things. Got into a fight at the serco K with a skin head that was looking for trouble i didn't hesitate to take one to the mouth after it was sead and done i was fool of his blood. So i really think it is real. but like some people say it affects every one diffrent.

----------


## Big

> Since I have been juicing i get very angry for no good reson, I fired 2 guy's for something they didn't have no conection with. I threw my skill saw of the roof i almost followed an old man that fliped me off and almost ran into me i contimplated on following him and knocking him out, but the thought of jail made me change my mind, Not me when i am not juicing, pritty much i am a push over when i am not on some sertain things. Got into a fight at the serco K with a skin head that was looking for trouble i didn't hesitate to take one to the mouth after it was sead and done i was fool of his blood. So i really think it is real. but like some people say it affects every one diffrent.


if that's the effect you're having from it, I'd say gear definitely is not for you.

----------


## Thumper 1989

> if that's the effect you're having from it, I'd say gear definitely is not for you.


Well you are right i just met a doctor that will prescribe hgh i have been on it and i have been doing not ass good as i would like to be but it is working, pritty expensive, forgive my grammer i am lazzy, blood test, tell a lot, i also got igf not happy with product but hgh i am very melow people have been ****ing up all around me costing company lots of money but it seems it just doesn't bother me as much as when i was on tren , wini, some british dragon mabe nandrol i for get i have to see a picture, but you are right scarry its like i am a girl on the rag full force. LOL

----------


## millionairemurph

i have not experianced "roid rage " i have only done a half gram of test/half gram of decca in a week. My first week i shot a gram of each to frontload and i would say i was about 10% more irratable. I wouldnt call that rage however, but generally i am a colm person to start with

----------


## skank

I feel more aggressive with the test/deca combo. And impatient but nothing I would call roid rage . I try to unload all the aggression at the gym on the weights, after that I feel great!

----------


## 39+1

I read all the quotes. In theory we all mellow with age. Every one is looking for "THE ANSWERE". " or "THE REASON"
Remember the bullshit theory of why your muslces burn when you work out. Lactic acid was the answere. Ah acid burns so it well say it and acid yeah lactic acid thats it. 
1)If your an emotional midget please dont put any drugs in your system it ruins it for everyone. 
2) If your a latent homosexual preacher like Ted Haggert and you condem gay rights well your scapegoat is the devil made me do it.
Scape goat great word. is there roid rage if you let it be. 
Is roid rage a scapegoat for all mentaly and emotionally defecient people that use HRT Frickin A
If someone works out and is in better shape than those around them, does not use steriods and gets upset when **** face has fifty items in the 10 items or less counter and a thousand coupons using their food card for food and their cash buying smokes and beer. and the person that inshape gets pissed off because neither the costumer or the clerk can count is that roid rage Hell Yes it is. 
Is there alcohol rage?? Ive seen a lot of shit go on in the bars. 
Is there just caught your girl friends mouth on another guys dick rage?? YES!
Is there just got &^%cked thru the drive thru rage?
Is there my mother and father inlaws are assholes rage? YES
Ive never seen marajuana rage though. LOL
Roid rage is for the uneducated and the pithy poeple in news organizations that need a head line for a story. 
i dont think scott petterson was on steriods he just didnt like were he was at in life and thought being behind bars sounded pretty cool.

----------


## NotSmall

> I read all the quotes. In theory we all mellow with age. Every one is looking for "THE ANSWERE". " or "THE REASON"
> Remember the bullshit theory of why your muslces burn when you work out. Lactic acid was the answere. Ah acid burns so it well say it and acid yeah lactic acid thats it. 
> 1)If your an emotional midget please dont put any drugs in your system it ruins it for everyone. 
> 2) If your a latent homosexual preacher like Ted Haggert and you condem gay rights well your scapegoat is the devil made me do it.
> Scape goat great word. is there roid rage if you let it be. 
> Is roid rage a scapegoat for all mentaly and emotionally defecient people that use HRT Frickin A
> If someone works out and is in better shape than those around them, does not use steriods and gets upset when **** face has fifty items in the 10 items or less counter and a thousand coupons using their food card for food and their cash buying smokes and beer. and the person that inshape gets pissed off because neither the costumer or the clerk can count is that roid rage Hell Yes it is. 
> Is there alcohol rage?? Ive seen a lot of shit go on in the bars. 
> Is there just caught your girl friends mouth on another guys dick rage?? YES!
> ...


LMFAO - What are you babbling about? :Shrug:  

 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Thumper 1989

Whell i guess it affects everyone diffrent i just know what some gear does to my emotions. you are your own judge and i wont stop useing the gear because i love it, it makes me look great. some of the guys at the gym tell me its part of the territory

----------


## test_cyp

Roid rage is real, but so is stupidity.

----------


## IronReload04

new ben. news


some doctors have been speculating that his behavior could have been due to concussions and brain damage..........their are links and correlations with concussions/brain damage and suicide



source- aol.com.........so take that for what its worht

----------

